# Disable alarm ?



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Gave the car a once over today ready for Santa Pod tomorrow and then .......

weird things have been happening with my car tonight

all of a sudden the alarm is going off for no apparent reason :? , i re-set it and a then after a while it goes off again . I have done all the obvious checks , doors , bonnet and boot , all are secure etc

i have noticed the drivers side window is not dropping /closing etc despite a window reset , the micro switch was replaced around 2yrs ago :?

I am suspecting the alarm siren is on the way out

If i leave the car unlocked it locks itself after a few minutes and then a few minutes later the alarm goes off

Apart from disconnecting the battery is there any other way of disabling the alarm ?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

is it possible to unplug it from the alarm at least alarm wont go off.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sounds like a micro switch fault mate :?

Bit of info for you...



Wak said:


> unlock the car, open and close the passenger door, open the boot
> 
> pull the left hand flap open inside the boot behind the rear lamp and reach in try to disconnect the alarm loom from the alarm siren..
> 
> ...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks
its strange , the mico switch was replaced a while ago but the old faulty one did not affect the alarm

And when the alarm is going off now the siren is making its noise but there are no flashing lights :?

will go and pull the plug from the siren to avoid anoying the neighbours :roll:

Mark


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

hope you get it sorted some one tomorrow might be able to help. offsubject i think
halfords do wheel bolts not sure how good they are tho.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

T3RBO said:


> Sounds like your micro switch in the door has gone...
> 
> To eliminate it as the problem do windows drop okay, interior lights come on, instrument panel lights up when door open and car doesn't lock itself if ignition off?
> 
> ...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like your micro switch in the door has gone...
> ...


Yep ,
checked all obvious micoswitch symptoms , everything except window drop all ok

strange door led's flashing though , sometimes they flash very fast :?

I have just been outside in the cold and dark and pulled the plug on the siren , hopefully this will stop a drain on the battery and i will be able to drive it to santa pod tomorrow

will need to delve deeper tomorrow and get vagcom plugged in and see what shows up

Mark


----------



## herdal (Aug 29, 2012)

I own a 2001 180 USA TT that for the past 5 years has had quirky electrical glitches that never happen at the same time.
First the interior dome light would stay on.
Next, the windows wouldn't automatically close completely when the door was closed.
Then the truck light would stay on.
Then, and most troublesome, the alarm would start to go off for no reason. This just happened again tonight. After reading this thread, I am going to disarm the alarm,
Any help in resolving the underlying issue would be greatly appreciated.
Lars


----------

